
Tolkien’s drawings reveal a wizard at work - blinskey
https://www.1843magazine.com/culture/look-closer/tolkiens-drawings-reveal-a-wizard-at-work
======
gregw2
I liked Tolkein's original book cover: it highlights the dilemma of the rings
of power: all rings lead to Sauron's eye, especially the one ring:
[http://i.imgur.com/hKUaH3i.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/hKUaH3i.jpg)

Kind of like using the internet: You think you can become invisible/anonymous,
but you become very deeply exposed to the gaze of a remote entity.

~~~
adityab
That is a beautiful metaphor. Thank you!

------
sohkamyung
For those, like me, who are unable to attend the exhibition, the book produced
based on the exhibition is worth getting [1]

[1]
[https://tolkien.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/shop/](https://tolkien.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/shop/)

